# Germany Job Seeking Visa Process



## mailtoyendluri (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please list out or add missing points to the checklist of JSV of Germany, I am planning to apply from India and want to do this on my own.. Request all your experts advice

1) Education Qualification documents
2) Experience greater than 5 years
3) Motivation Letter 
4) Guarantor Letter if not Hotel booking information for 6 months?
5) Maintenance of Funds for 30 days in Bank account around 6.8 Lakhs INR

Please guide me here .. Thanks in Advance


----------

